# Vintage Honda EG1500C - Safe for Pellet Stove?



## Mr Gazoo (Sep 26, 2020)

Hello all,

Came across this really clean Honda EG1500C genny on our local buy/sell site for $150. It is almost pristine in condition considering it's pushing 45 years of age. It runs like a top and the previous owner took excellent care of it. Its primary use would be for powering my pellet stove, TV, WIFI during extended power outages in the winter. It has a gauge of sorts to determine the frequency either 50 or 60HZ and the manual says it has an AVR. I know its not best suited for electronics given the "dirty" power it produces but is there anything I can do to safeguard my equipment or should I just look for a modern genset that uses inverter tech?

I don't have a pic of mine yet but looks like this below...

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Hard to say for sure. It’s very old and I have little confidence in it producing low THD electricity. In all likely hood those item will likely operate fine. 

If you can get your hands on a oscilloscope, I’m curious what the waveform looks like.


----------



## Mr Gazoo (Sep 26, 2020)

Its certainly a classic Honda. It probably belongs in someone's vintage collection. What exactly did folks power with these oldies? Aside from inverter style generators, what has changed? My neighbour may have a scope.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

.What exactly did folks power with these oldies? That's an interesting question. "Electronics" were around, but very weak and problematic and the transition was on from Tubes in TV's, etc. to transistors. There were still TV repairmen who would come to your house with a tube caddy. I recall when we used to troubleshoot down to the discreet component and it was generally understood that a five dollar transistor would protect a five cent fuse.  IC's were prohibitively expensive and Then the MOV (Metal Oxide Varistor) became widely used and life got better. I'd guess this is a 1500W unit, so it would power a coffee pot or a tv back then. Ironically, the loads you mention could be served with 1500W, this would probably work. I think I'd pick up something more modern and with more watts available and keep this as a spare. I'm sure the "inverter chorus" will chime in but I see nothing listed that would require an inverter. I'm thinking more of availability of service and parts, also, more power available is good if the outage is extended. I was looking at the PDF for the manual, it mentions that after starting, check that the power light came on, if it didn't, check for a bad bulb. I think that speaks to the quality standards this was built to.


----------



## Mr Gazoo (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks Exmar! I'll keep my eyes open for a more modern unit and keep this one as a conversation piece/backup. It sure is a nice old machine and the build quality is exemplary. I used to have one of those Honda EU1000 inverter generators a few years back and it was a good unit for the campsite; in hindsight I never should have sold it. Honda's standards are still top notch which might explain why my driveway looks like a Honda dealership.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

If a small lightweight emergency generator fits your needs you might as well get a Eu2200 which will cover all your bases.

I would hang on to that EG1500. If for nothing else, it’s great for a neighbor or friend in need during a big outage. 

I love my eu1000. I though about selling it many times, but always decide it’s more valuable to keep.


----------



## Mr Gazoo (Sep 26, 2020)

Yeah, that EU2200 is a beauty. Many years ago I had a big Kubota generator that essentially sat unused except for periodic trips to the end of the driveway where I'd run it up for an hour to keep things lubricated. That went on for about 7 years when I finally decided to sell it to a friend who wanted it for his off grid cabin. A few months later we got hit with the ice storm of the century and my power was out for 8 days. As the house slowly started to get cold, I stood there looking at that **** pellet stove wondering why I just hadn't bought a wood stove.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh man, that’s the worst. Selling right before needing it.

Pellet stoves are pretty awesome though. They need power but they are so efficient and self feeding. The downside is firewood is cheap or free, pellets cost $$. And a full pallet of pellets are tricky to get around and store.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup on modern gear you want a honda eu1000i or an honda eu2200i gen if you are going new.
on used the eu2000i honda is a real good gen set.
but most of the time they go for almost new price.
click here for the honda repair gen site.
lots of tips and tricks for the little gens there.
one of the good things to do is use a magnetic dip stick.
they help keep the trash out of the open crank bearings.

and there are parts links there for building extended run fuel systems too.

if you have lots of wood chips and saw dust think a pellet machine...
easy to do those for making fuel.
then use a dryer grain bin for storage.
they even use corn here for fuel!


----------

